# About that time again



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Starting to get everything ready. Will post more pictures in the coming days.... Just picked this up today.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

i see joel's 350 in the back round, whats going on it??


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good. Im picking mine up tomorrow.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

nice looking truck guy...sharp...good luck this winter


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Was it heavy ?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice! Do you have a place to store your bulk salt?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

EGLC;834668 said:


> i see joel's 350 in the back round, whats going on it??


Already got an 8ft Xblade on it. Gunna get a group shot this weekend hopfully


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

grandview;834686 said:


> Was it heavy ?


Lifted it with one hand... wesport

deere615 Nice! Do you have a place to store your bulk salt?

I get it off my buddy, he stores it.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

So what trucks will you guys be running this winter? Your blue one, the dump and joel's truck, or are there more additions to the ever growing fleet? lol


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

WilliamOak;834765 said:


> So what trucks will you guys be running this winter? Your blue one, the dump and joel's truck, or are there more additions to the ever growing fleet? lol


Might have some more tricks up my sleeves, well see what happens... purplebou


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

What the hell... lol better hurry up with those pics then.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good. I've always liked that dump


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

When I get picks they will be up. One from today, got a bath.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice spreader Tim. Is that a gas or a hydro? I'm looking at 4.5-5 yarders right now and deciding if I should go with another gas or if I should go hydraulic.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice rig.
Did you get a good deal ?
Lately , up here, used iron is going for stupid high #'s.
It might be because our season starts in 3 weeks.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

merrimacmill;836492 said:


> Nice spreader Tim. Is that a gas or a hydro? I'm looking at 4.5-5 yarders right now and deciding if I should go with another gas or if I should go hydraulic.


Its actually electric, going to try this route. Two of my buddies have the same one and haven't had a problem. I wasn't too keen on a gas one and I don't have central hydraulics or I would of gotten a hydraulic one.

As fast as a deal, I think so, paid about 3,800 less than a new one.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Any updated pics for winter or is it big time leaf season for you guys?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Any updated pic's??


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I got a few so far, I will post them up one day this week, expecting some snow tonight tomorrow AM so I will get some more pics or try to at least.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Few new ones.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

First shot is the underside of the dump, it gets two coats of Fluid Film a year and that is what it looks like going into its 3rd winter plowing. I am a firm believer in the stuff. We ended up putting the spreader in Joel's truck as you can see in the last shot.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet looking stuff. Hope it snows for you again!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

The underside of the dump looks real nice. Did you say that the dump is plowing streets this year?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

deere615;978831 said:


> The underside of the dump looks real nice. Did you say that the dump is plowing streets this year?


Yes, plowing for my city, sadly. :salute:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Mysticlandscape;978999 said:


> Yes, plowing for my city, sadly. :salute:


lol at least its out working!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice lookin trucks, i sure hope it snows again here in philadelphia this year im gettin bored


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

you might get your wish, saturday..


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

hey mystic landscapes did you grind and sand down under the bed.. Or did you just spray that fluid film on?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice looking fleet, i remember when i first joined the site, of the first pictures still.looks great keep up the good work


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

looks nice hosss. i think were all a little short on snow here in the northeast


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

mrsops;983349 said:


> hey mystic landscapes did you grind and sand down under the bed.. Or did you just spray that fluid film on?


Just sprayed on, no paint. Its still new maybe in 10 yrs lol. We need some snow, Only a measly two salt runs in the last three weeks.

Few new ones, the spreader has been taken out of the 97 and put in the dump.

Pictures of the new toy house too. Ill get a few of it complete.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

What happened to the 97? It's not in your sig anymore. Did Joel quit?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes, me and Joel were "butting head" in his words. He quit to do bigger and better things


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahh suckish.. Well hopefully you get another better driver/ working.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i just put in an application hehe


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Love the dump man, what are you putting in this toy house?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Mowers and equipment, jet-ski, quad, snowmobile and whatever else I can fit in there.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

how do you like plowing for the city? how much are you getting for the truck? Most of the guys around here have their dumps on the city, just not enough private work around i sopose. I got around to getting a plow on the dump, got a 9 FT Fisher MM 2 straight (yellow). Decked the f*#k out of it with leds light bar running light's ect ya know and it hasnt snowed yet!!! Got 3 trucks out in my driveway all hooked up and ready to roll and nothing, sucks to watch these monster storms roll south , we would have made alot money!


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

PORTER 05;999245 said:


> how do you like plowing for the city? how much are you getting for the truck? Most of the guys around here have their dumps on the city, just not enough private work around i sopose. I got around to getting a plow on the dump, got a 9 FT Fisher MM 2 straight (yellow). Decked the f*#k out of it with leds light bar running light's ect ya know and it hasnt snowed yet!!! Got 3 trucks out in my driveway all hooked up and ready to roll and nothing, sucks to watch these monster storms roll south , we would have made alot money!


90/HR and when its done on the city it has about another 4 hr route doing more plowing then spreading. Glade to hear you got a blade, where did you end up getting it?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Mysticlandscape;999996 said:


> 90/HR and when its done on the city it has about another 4 hr route doing more plowing then spreading. Glade to hear you got a blade, where did you end up getting it?


Not bad......


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

wow $90HR , Thats with the sander right. Thats really good, Our city is only giving $75HR. My friend has a tri-axle on for the city with one of those huge highway sanders, he has the thing like welded/bolted to the frame , its a huge truck, anyway hes only getting $112HR for it. I should try to get a contract up youre way next season,lol. 

We got the plow from a guy in belmont, S&P plow service or somthing. $3,800 for the plow/parts&install for it, the plow is about 2 years old but in perfect condition, and he put all brand new on truck parts, push plates/harrness's,wiring and control. I think it a good deal.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Mysticlandscape;996643 said:


> Yes, me and Joel were "butting head" in his words. He quit to do bigger and better things


dont worry you didnt loose anything...but I'm sure you already knew that. Joel is an idiot


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

EGLC;1000484 said:


> dont worry you didnt loose anything...but I'm sure you already knew that. Joel is an idiot


I know right, i hated the way he always try to talk for Tim.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

PORTER 05;1000477 said:


> wow $90HR , Thats with the sander right. Thats really good, Our city is only giving $75HR. My friend has a tri-axle on for the city with one of those huge highway sanders, he has the thing like welded/bolted to the frame , its a huge truck, anyway hes only getting $112HR for it. I should try to get a contract up youre way next season,lol.
> 
> We got the plow from a guy in belmont, S&P plow service or somthing. $3,800 for the plow/parts&install for it, the plow is about 2 years old but in perfect condition, and he put all brand new on truck parts, push plates/harrness's,wiring and control. I think it a good deal.


Ya I haven't seen a lot of hours though its under 30. Spreader don't matter I don't or wouldn't spread with that set-up for the city.

As far as Joel goes I am not going to comment on him because its a public form and he will read it eventually and I don't need anymore more high-school "drama" coming from him i am all set.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

dont blame u man leave that stuff to springer lol


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

hey guys its only taken me a year plus to come back but i was never an idiot i did go and move on to biger and better things. work for the best landscape co in new england there growing by the day and i love it. so thanks for calling me an idiot we parted ways but it was the best choice i ever made bc if it was for this i wouldnt be where i am today. so tim thanks for allowing me to work at mystic but its for the better


----------

